# Kamilah und ihr Miniteich mit Bachlauf



## Kamilah (13. Sep. 2013)

Hallo erstmal 

Ich lese hier ja schon eine Weile mit, obwohl ich mit meinem "Wie-die-Jungfrau-zum-Kind-Bachlauf-mit-Miniteich" vermutlich mehr falsch gemacht habe und ihr mir vermutlich die Ohren lang ziehen werdet 

Aber ich riskiere es trotzdem mal und stelle (mich und) meinen Mini-Moddergarten mit Bachlauf und Miniteich hier mal vor.

Ich hatte bisher mit Gartengestaltung so absolut nichts am Hut.
Garten war für mich bisher eine grüne Fläche, auf der man im Sommer den Grill aufbaut und auf der die Hunde rumtoben.
Letztes Jahr sind wir in eine neue Wohnung gezogen, zu der ein ca. 70qm kleiner Garten gehört. Dummerweise ist das hier alles Lehmboden, auf dem ausser Unkraut nix wächst, das Ganze noch in Nordausrichtung, also kaum Sonne, zu allem Unglück auch noch ein leichtes Gefälle und nach dem Winter tauchte unter dem Schnee nur noch eine Modderschicht auf, aus der an einigen Stellen das Unkraut sprießte. Das bisschen Rasen, was sich zwischen dem Unkraut hatte halten können, war quasi "ertrunken" und verschimmelt, da das Wasser durch den lehmigen/steinigen Boden nicht wirklich abläuft.
Tja, was tun......

Die erste Idee war ein Miniteich in einer Mörteltubbe, aber damit bekommt man ja auch nur eine kleine Modderfläche in den Griff. Nächste Überlegung war eine zweiter Miniteich der mittels Bachlauf mit dem ersten Miniteich verbunden wird.
Auch das war irgendwie zu wenig.... immer noch eine Menge Modder übrig 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Es entstand, nach umfangreichen Buddelarbeiten, in denen ich quasi "Terrassen" angelegt habe, ein Bachlauf der in einem Miniteich endet und inzwischen fast die Hälfte der Gartenfläche einnimmt.

Der obere Bachlauf, also ab "Quelle" bis zum unteren "Wasserfall" ist ca. 6 Meter lang, zwischen 20 und 50cm breit und zwischen 10 und 25cm tief. Daran schließt ein weiterer Bachlauf von ca. 9 Metern Länge an. Dieser ist zwischen 5 und 25cm tief und 30 bis 50cm breit. Der wiederum endet dann in einem Miniteich, der leider nur eine maximale Tiefe von 40cm hat. Ich hätte gerne tiefer gebuddelt, was aber aufgrund der Bodenbeschaffenheit leider nicht möglich ist. Jedenfalls nicht ohne "schweres Gerät".

Es ist, obwohl ich da schon seit über zwei Monaten dran rumbastle, immer noch so ziemlich "im Rohbau", da ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen leider nicht immer so kann, wie ich gerne würde. 
Wird wohl leider vor dem Winter auch nicht mehr wirklich fertig. 
Zumal man, wenn es geregnet hat, auf dem Modder kaum laufen kann und an draußen Arbeiten gar nicht zu denken ist.


Da Bilder vielleicht mehr sagen als Worte........


----------



## Michael H (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kamilah und ihr Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo und viel Spass hier bei den Teich Junky's

Sieht doch schon mal Prima aus , wenn das alles mal richtig wächst wird das eine schöne Oase zum Relax'en .
Am bessten gefällt mir das Vorher/ Nachher Bild , da sieht man richtig was man alles aus einem Feckchen Garten machen kann


----------



## Butia (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kamilah und ihr Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Kamilah,

:willkommen

puh, das sieht nach viel arbeit aus. Die Folie zu verdecken ist dann mehr Fummelskram und artet meißt nicht mehr so mit wühlen aus.

LG Ingo


----------



## lotta (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kamilah und ihr Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

:willkommen Kamilah
Klasse gemacht, schönes Paradies.
Warte mal, wie toll das alles im nächsten Sommer aussieht
Gratuliere, zu deinem Durchhaltevermögen


----------



## Kamilah (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kamilah und ihr Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Hallole

@Butia
Das sieht nicht nur so aus, als wäre es viel Arbeit 
Durch den ewig nassen Lehmboden ist das echte Knochenarbeit.

Ich denke mal, dass ich den Mini nächstes Frühjahr noch vergrößern werde und dann so eine Art Steg drüber baue. Wieder eine Matschfläche weniger 

LG
Bille


----------



## NaKoAbe (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kamilah und ihr Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Echt schön, was du dir da am basteln bist. Viel Erfolg bei den erschwerenden Umständen (Untergrund). Soweit finde ich, es sieht schon mal echt gut aus.

Das ganze bleibt Fisch-frei?


----------



## Kamilah (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kamilah und ihr Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Guten Morgeääähn 

@NaKoAbe
Sollte eigentlich fischfrei bleiben, weil's einfach zu flach und zu klein ist. Überwintern wäre nur im Aqua oder so möglich, das war mir zu umständlich.
Tja, sollte.....

Meine Nachbarn (eine WG) wollten mir schon die ganze Zeit die beiden Goldfische aus dem Aqua als "Sommergäste" andrehen, habe ich aber erfolgreich abgewehrt 

Kaum lief der Bachlauf hatte ich täglichen Besuch von diesem Kollegen hier: [DLMURL="http://www.libellenwissen.de/libellenarten/grosslibellen/flussjungfern-gomphidae/gruene-flussjungfer"]Grüne Flussjungfer[/DLMURL] 

Erst dachte ich mir ja nix dabei, dass der nette Herr täglich seine Runden über Bach und Teich flog, bis ich ihn mit seiner Freundin im Paarungsrad in den Bäumen verschwinden sah.... kurze Zeit später war Madame wieder da und ich konnte sie dabei beobachten, wie sie Eier im Miniteich versenkte 

Tja, nachdem ich feststellen mußte, dass es sich dabei um eine streng geschützte Art handelt und ich ja quasi "Schuld" bin, dass sie sich zur Eiablage meinen Miniteich ausgesucht haben, bin ich am überlegen, wie ich zumindest die Ecke, an der sie die Eier im Wasser abgelegt hat, über den Winter eisfrei halten kann ( ---> Mini eisfrei halten)

Darüber habe ich mich mit meinen Nachbarn unterhalten - hätte ich wohl nicht machen sollen: Jetzt hab ich sechs Elritzen im Wasser, die sich da anscheinend sichtlich wohl fühlen.
Sie haben mir die Kollegen letztens ins Wasser gesetzt, ich hatte das erst gar nicht mitbekommen. Ich hab die erst am nächsten Tag im Wasser entdeckt. Reaktion --> :sauer

Nun sind sie da, ich kann sie ja schlecht ins Klo kippen oder irgendwo aussetzen, flitzen durch Mini und Bachlauf wie die Weltmeister und ich kann jetzt zusehen, wie ich nicht nur den Libellennachwuchs, sondern auch noch die sechs Elritzen über den Winter kriege :dumm

Und weil ich so herzhaft geflucht habe (um nicht zu sagen: Wie ein Bierkutscher), haben meine Nachbarn jetzt jemanden mit Minibagger aufgetrieben, der mir nächstes Jahr hilft aus dem Miniteich einen tiefen Miniteich zu machen. Aber eben erst im Frühjahr, jetzt fange ich damit nicht mehr an.

Ich wollte den Mini ja eh vergrößern, aber gleich SO war eigentlich nicht geplant.

LG
Bille


----------

